# aim sitting low



## Snakelike87 (Jan 25, 2011)

so every bow ive shot i have always had the problem of the dot sitting perfectly still low 9. ive messed with different weights on my stabs. D loop positions hand grip and i can get it to bob and come up but it wont float in the 10 ring.any differnt ideas would be great. thanks


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

Might not be your particular cause of your problem but this video is well look a look:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyBKOApNqos


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are quite a few reasons for holding low. A few possibilities to check:

1. Form... commonly a high/weak bow shoulder and / or release shoulder. 
2. Draw too long....often a contributor to #1.
3. Too much mass weight....also commonly contributes to leaning back and #1. 
4. Tiller
5. Shot sequence.... development of the shot prior to stopping the pin on the spot. 
6. Weak anchor.
7. Loss of back tension as you settle into full draw
8. Tilting head forward to get nose on the string with short bows
9. Trying to hold your bow UP primarily with your bow arm - you should use your bow arm to hold it away from you. Hold it up with your back
10. Shoulder alignment.
11. Peep height - if you have to tilt your head down to see through your peep, it tends to tilt everything down.
12. D-loop too long or too short.
13. loss of focus
14. stance
15. physical problems with your back, shoulders, neck, legs or hips

As you can see, it's a pretty common problem. Best suggestion is to get with a good coach who can work with you to fix the things you are doing wrong. Seems that low peep and DL too long are the most common causes of this, but everyone is different. 

I can tell you from first hand experience, the sooner you get this fixed, the better. I used to have the problem & my wrong headed solution was to punch on the bounce. It actually works, some of the time.  But it's a tough habit to cure.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Snakelike87 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies!! i am going to check a couple of your suggestions out. I'm a high 90's shooter but this low aim or bobbing low has got to be fixed. I'm hoping i can figure something out before the classic next weekend


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

If the hold is consistent just dial in a few clicks to raise the POI. Most likely you want to "see" the X and hold the pin a bit low. Many rifle shooters use a 6 o'clock hold with great success.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Allen is spot on take a CLOSE look at his no.# 1......,#10


----------



## Snakelike87 (Jan 25, 2011)

i will have to get someone to take video of my form today. i feel my draw length was short which intern would not let me drop my shoulders correct? so lengthen it yesterday a couple twists and its better that and i was way out of time. the bobbing has stopped i even took an once off the front and 3 off the back. still sitting low. i will have to work on my shoulder position. thanks again for all the suggestions. just trying to shoot my best and everyone know how hard the last 5 points of a 600 round are to consistently get!


----------

